# 1911, Glock, and XD grip angle illustration



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

From another thread, I got curious and compared the grip angle of these three common pistols. I used photos taken as close as possible to flat on for as much accuracy as possible without owning all three (I only own one of these). Then I just traced the lines in Illustrator. Obviously, the glock and the XD are approximate since I had to try and describe a curved surface with a single line. Basically on both I put the line right through the S-curve of the backstrap.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I should mention that I would be happy to do this with a few more models. I just ask that if you would like to suggest a model to get "the treatment" that you find me a photo of the gun in question. This is just so I don't waste tons of time finding bunches of suitable photos. The photo just needs to be of a decent size and as flat on to the camera as possible. I "level" them in illustrator so it doesn't need to be facing any particular way.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I understand that the Ruger Mark series were made as a military training handgun and supposedly match the 1911 grip angle. Care to test one?


----------



## hkhoosier (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for that!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I've re-uploaded the image with two additions. The faint red line is a 1911 with an arched mainspring housing. The faint blue line is the Ruger Mark from the photo that MLB gave me. I think anyone could tell by eye that the Mark isn't the same as a 1911 but there is an easier comparison.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Pretty clear that the Ruger Mark isn't even close. Thanks.


----------



## cakustoms (Jan 7, 2008)

*Um maybe....*

It looks as though you might have used the standard mark III for your comparison. the 22/45 model is the one that's supposed to copy the controls of the 1911 platform. I haven't seen these myself but they look like they should be a closer match than the one that you have. Forgive me if I'm wrong , but it just looks like they would be closer than that.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

today i got the pics of the 1911, and xd and a g17
if the grip angle is straight up and down that would be 90degrees
after measuring the angles on a drafting softward it appears that
the XD was 75 degrees
the 1911 was 73 degrees
the glock was 70 degrees, so
the XD is more straight up and down than the others
the glock is more laid down than the 1911 or the XD


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

cakustoms said:


> It looks as though you might have used the standard mark III for your comparison. the 22/45 model is the one that's supposed to copy the controls of the 1911 platform. I haven't seen these myself but they look like they should be a closer match than the one that you have. Forgive me if I'm wrong , but it just looks like they would be closer than that.


I used whatever is in the photo that MLB gave me.


----------



## cakustoms (Jan 7, 2008)

Panadp----- that photo is of one of the standard models. I think if you could get ahold of the 22/45 model photo it will be alot closer to the 1911 platform.


----------



## cakustoms (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe you could flip and rotate this photo and find the differance
http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=200&cat=recent&limit=recent


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep, I grabbed the wrong pic:


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Very, very close. Close enough the difference is probably within the margin of error of the way I've been making these diagrams.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes the ruger 22/45 should be the same angle or their advertisement is all wrong
as he initially said
the XD is more of a vertical grip - not good for sighting
the Glock is more laid down than the 1911 - rather it is on the opposite trend of the 1911 than the XD - i think that is why the glock pointing and aiming is very popular


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

hideit said:


> the XD is more of a vertical grip - not good for sighting


Can you explain? I find my XD points very naturally for me. The _for me_ is probably key.


----------

